# egg donating on next cycle (maybe), any one willing to share experiances!



## meme2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hi 

After two failed fresh cycles - two ectopic - 3 failed FET - 4 failed IUI's 

We have decided to go to Care in nottingham, they have an egg sharing scheme and my husband and I are thinking about doing it, I very nervous about it and have mixed feelings, I don't no anyone who has been a donor or has donated.

Is any one willing to share their stories I hoping to go a head with it but can get the selfish nagging voice in my head to go away.

Meme


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Meme,

We did egg share on our last 2 cycles.

Admitedly we were drawn to it because of the reduced cost, but there was also the thought that it could so easily have been us needing a donor either egg or sperm. Just the thought that we might be helping someone and easing some of their pain  helped the descision too. I think I also thought of it along the lines of donating a kidney or blood to someone. I know it's not the same.

If you have any questions I'll try to help.

Good luck with your tx whatever you decide.

xx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Meme,

I shared on my IVF cycle and I don't regret doing it for a second and would happily do it again.  Unfortunately my recipient wasn't successful and I felt genuinely gutted for her when I found this out.  As soon as I made the decision to egg share I was confident it was the right decision, where as my SIL also took part in the egg share scheme but really struggled with it all.  You should be offered free counselling, so if you do have mixed feelings (which is understandable) it may be a good idea to talk it through with someone impartial who will be able to help you explore things further.

Good luck   xxx


----------



## EllasMummy (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi, I cant offer much advice since im only at the early stages of beginnging it all, i take a lot of comfort in knowning that will at least give some a chance at being a mommy.... really wanted to find someone for my eggs but ive had no luck. 

keep us posted on your journey xxx


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I did egg share and admittedly I too was drawn to it because of the reduced costs but the more I thought about it the more i really wanted to do it and help a woman who was also struggling with IF.  I got 24 eggs (she got 12 of them) and I got my BFP.  After my LO was born, I phoned the clinic and was told my reciprient got a BFN.  I sobbed my heart out that afternoon - I was gutted for her.  

I am ttc naturally at the moment and going to e/s again in April if I am not lucky before then!  I just think of it as giving blood or in that context.  And I also remind myself that a mum/parent is someone who brings up the child - I say this because someone said to me that I am almost a mother to a baby born to another woman if I do e/s and i disagreed with this.  

Good luck with it and remember its a wonderful thing to do for another woman.  

x


----------

